# Adventures in chickenhood!



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! Anyone have cool or special stories about there birds? Please post them here with pics if posible! My chickens are very special! I will probably post my own stories when they happen! Thanks! -5chicksowner


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Schicksowner,

*Did you ever see that Peter Seller's movie (one of that series of Inspector Clouseau movies like "The Pink Panther" )....the one in which he had an Oriental "House-Boy" that he had _instructed _to attack him at ANY TIME *?* ....( His "theory" being...that it would "keep him aware" of any threats and also boost his "hand-to-hand" Combat techniques.) The movie was hilarious *!

Well....I had a Rooster *that had the same ideas as that Oriental House-Boy. Sneaky, Stealthy, Ferocious, ARROGANT and MEAN as a Hungry BUZZARD *!* His name was "Oro Blanco de Gallo". *I liked him ! *He was a "Half-Breed" Rooster....a "Golden Comet", I think. 
He was extremely protective of his Flock AND his Territory....as a GOOD Rooster _should _be.

Picture: 









The PROBLEM became...that Ole "Oro Blanco de Gallo" decided to challenge ME when I went into HIS Territory to feed or water or collect eggs or do any clean-up, etc. Now..._understand...._that THIS sort of action of his _wouldn't work with me_....because THAT area is also where my outside lounge table is...with the parasol......AND I enjoy sitting there on a warm Summer's day with a *COLD *can of Pabst Blue Ribbon and watching the chickens make _fools _of themselves*! Besides....*I DO (_sometimes_) try to get a little bit of Work done out in that area.....fencing.....building another Coop, etc.

*So....*my Rooster and I had a serious problem. _Actually _*He *had a problem....because I wouldn't RUN any farther than where I could call my Boxer-Dog*! Ha-Ha !!! *( Fortunately, I never had to call him.)

That Rooster, "Oro Blanco de Gallo", came at me HARD one day....when I happened to have a hammer in my hand. I hit him upside the head and "knocked-him-out". ( I thought I had killed him *! *) A couple of minutes later.....that _TOUGH _Ole Rooster _st-rug-gled - struggled.... to his feet and drunkenly stumbled around_ for a few minutes....regaining his senses. 
He didn't bother me for a day or two after that *!!!

* THEN...he did it again.....and I "knocked-him-out" again *! *( same story...more-or-less )
He did it a couple more times and _FINALLY _realized (apparently)...that IF he "messed-with-me" ...he was going to take a nap and wake up dizzy *!
He quit messing with me. 
*In fact...he would 'step-back" away from me when I came into that part of the yard. BUT...he NEVER took his eys off of me. (and I _always _kept one eye on HIM ! )
He was surely a GOOD ROOSTER......._unfortunately....._He was the FIRST chicken to die....when a **** invaded that area. I didn't see it....but you could TELL that he went FIRST by where the bodies lay after the ****'s _SLAUGHTER. _He tried his BEST to protect his flock *!!!
BUT....*even a TOUGH Ole Rooster is NO-MATCH for a BIG ole **** *! *My Boxer-Dog would have his hands full with a BIG **** *!*
_
I miss that "_*TOUGH Ole Bird".
*Did I say he was a GOOD ROOSTER ? We were "_friends"....._sorta-like. At least we _respected _each other.

That's my story for your "thread". 
*WATCH-OUT !!! *( There's a MEAN "GHOST-ROOSTER" here *! *)

*Ha-Ha !!!

*Best Regards, 
ReTIRED
*P.S. *My neighbor trapped that **** a few days later....to _protect his cats. _It was a BIG **** *! *-No **** problems since then----yet.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry no stories here. But ReTired, that was a good one lol I totally can see the rooster getting knocked out lol. DH did throw a show at one of our meat roosters and hit him square on and knocked him out.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Great story reTIRED! Thanks!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chickies did something funny today! I took them out of the brooder and let then explore(they hate hard floor!) and they kept running away when I tried to pet them, so I singled on of and it ran straight between my legs! Them chickens are clever! Lol


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

5chicksowner said:


> My chickies did something funny today! I took them out of the brooder and let then explore(they hate hard floor!) and they kept running away when I tried to pet them, so I singled on of and it ran straight between my legs! Them chickens are clever! Lol


So funny!!!


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have a story yet but I do have a reason...long story short ive always wanted chickens but now especially they are my therapy because I was in a horrible car accident, hit by a mack truck tanker on i81 in va and broke my neck back arm ribs brain injury etc and it's all kind of been a recipe for depression up until this point I wouldn't get out of bed in the morning but since I got 80 chickens and 3 ducks over the last 5 weeks I get out of bed every am and spend hours and hours with them everyday they've brought me happiness finally


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

bluejeanprincess said:


> I don't have a story yet but I do have a reason...long story short ive always wanted chickens but now especially they are my therapy because I was in a horrible car accident, hit by a mack truck tanker on i81 in va and broke my neck back arm ribs brain injury etc and it's all kind of been a recipe for depression up until this point I wouldn't get out of bed in the morning but since I got 80 chickens and 3 ducks over the last 5 weeks I get out of bed every am and spend hours and hours with them everyday they've brought me happiness finally


Oh wow! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chicks bring me bucket loads of happiness! I just moved them outside and they spent their first night out last night! So excited! Hope you get better soon! I'm so glad u survived a crash like that! My chicks hope u get well too!


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you so much Tabba and 5chicks!! I should have died or at least been paralyzed...but I wasn't breathing when I was gotten to after the truck was catching on fire. But after being airlifted to UVA and staying there for only 8 days miraculously when I was supposed to be there till thanksgiving and that would've been just to be transferred to the local hospital till New Years. Oh and want to know how much being airlifted costs these days? $26,000 for 15 mins!! I could've bought a new camaro or truck for that! Lol


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess I should be thankful I was 20 when it happened this past September lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bluejeanprincess said:


> I guess I should be thankful I was 20 when it happened this past September lol


 for 26k i hope they served you a great meal on the way 
lobster/steak & all the trimmings


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol thank god for insurance but maybe I can get out of it if if I tell them I don't remember?? Haha


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bluejeanprincess said:


> Lol thank god for insurance but maybe I can get out of it if if I tell them I don't remember?? Haha


just say *"give me chickens & we will call it even"*


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol yes pretty much I'd have to say that chickens are more important!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You could try free eggs. Lol

But seriously, glad you're okay! Chicken forum got me through the worst year of my life. There are some very outstanding people here. 

Get better soon, Blue.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

How are you lately blue? Are your casts of and your muscles rebuilding themselves?


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

*off Lol


----------

